
Amazon Turned Simon Stålenhag’s ‘Tales from the Loop’ into a TV Show - kesor
https://www.engadget.com/amazon-tales-from-the-loop-simon-stalenhag-making-of-140005163.html
======
xvector
A beautiful show!

